# What Will Be the Next iApp



## greenmonkey32 (Dec 2, 2002)

Post your guesses about the next iApp Maybe iBrowser or iDecss 

(so far i've ruled out iCrash and iSabuku)


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 2, 2002)

I want it to be iBrary, but it probably won't be (seeing as how Apple didn't make rumortracker.com take the pic down). I think the next new iApp is gonna be...um.. iBrowse.

I really don't see anything but updates coming soon. I mean, what else can they make!? For updates I'd say iMovie 3, iTunes 4, iDVD 3, iPhoto 2, iCal 1.1 and maybe iChat 2 in 2003.


----------



## spuchee (Dec 2, 2002)

The two major iApps I'm hoping for are a browser (perhaps based on Chimera) and a productivity suite (based on AppleWorks, except better integrated with other iApps).


----------



## Jason (Dec 3, 2002)

no offense to apple or anything, but im getting tired of the "i" naming convention, cmon guys do something "different" 

anyways i think it _should_ be a browser based on chimera, but with a little more completion/options etc


----------



## fryke (Dec 3, 2002)

We have iTunes for digital music (iPod as a companion), we have iPhoto for photos (digital photo cams), iMovie for movies (digital camcorders). iBrary, although certainly a fake so far, would make sense. Although I'd still prefer something like iLibrary or iReader. And the digital companion would be iPods & Palms.

iBrowse or iBrowser would have quite a hard time convincing me.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Dec 3, 2002)

I know almost for sure that the next iApp will be iWeb.

AppleWatcher


----------



## fryke (Dec 3, 2002)

'almost for sure' and 'know' don't go together well.


----------



## uoba (Dec 3, 2002)

I reckon it'll be iEye... (nobody laughed at my iRaq joke a while back when the Xserve was rumoured, so gotta give this one a try)...

iEye: An application that tracks all rumours of iApps.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Dec 3, 2002)

*sigh*... 

iWeb will be one of the going-to-be-released(-soon?) iApps of Apple Computer.


----------



## senne (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *I reckon it'll be iEye... (nobody laughed at my iRaq joke a while back when the Xserve was rumoured, so gotta give this one a try)...
> 
> iEye: An application that tracks all rumours of iApps. *




the pirate said to the captain: "iEye matey!"



btw: i love iRaq! hheehehe, it's great!:


----------



## vanguard (Dec 3, 2002)

Well, my best bet is iWeb or iBrowser or whatever they decide to call an apple branded browser.

My hope is for something like iTV with Tivo like functionality.

Vanguard

PS  Everybody who disagrees with me is dumb.  

/me runs and hides from Ed


----------



## greenmonkey32 (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vanguard _
> *
> My hope is for something like iTV with Tivo like functionality.
> *



Man that would be cool!!!


----------



## greenmonkey32 (Dec 3, 2002)

bob, how about eApps you know, for the eMac


----------



## AppleWatcher (Dec 3, 2002)

It is almost for sure that Apple's browser is going to be named iWeb.


----------



## toast (Dec 3, 2002)

iPC


----------



## Jason (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vanguard _
> */me runs and hides from Ed  *



hmmm 

----

the "e" naming is even worse  hehe

but i do like eMacs  yum


----------



## NielZ (Dec 3, 2002)

If it's gonna be iWeb (iBrowse, iSurfe, iWWW, iInternet, whatever), it better be good.
The functionallity of IE, and the speed of Chimera (or múch better: the speed of IE on Windows).


----------



## AppleWatcher (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm very very agreeïng with you, Nielz


----------



## chevy (Dec 3, 2002)

iMeet, with Netmeeting capabilities... and updated Apple screen with an embedded camera... and 2 microphones for directionnality...


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 3, 2002)

iWant iPage - a WYSIWYG webpage editor for .Mac members 


(Yes, I paid the 49 bucks for .Mac )


----------



## tamma (Dec 3, 2002)

Apple has bought a few company's over the past few months one of them had a great midi app, so i think that apple is going to make iMusic so we the average user can make some unique music for out iMovie projects or perhaps turn our midi music into mp3's and share them with a few friends.


----------



## greenmonkey32 (Dec 3, 2002)

Mac os X is desprately in need of a good wysiwyg html editor that does not cost an arm and a leg


----------



## mr_mac_x (Dec 3, 2002)

I don't think that if Apple releases a web browser it will be start with the "i" naming tradition. Its redundant and doesn't fit with Mail.app.

I also don't think that Apple will release a web browser in the usual sense. I expect that they will expand Sherlock's internet features to the point where it can replace a web browser. They will make plug-ins for most sites and use a modified rendering engine from the Help Viewer for sites that dont have plug-ins. That would be revolutionary.


----------



## fryke (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr_mac_x _
> *They will make plug-ins for most sites (...)*



I hope 'most' would include my own creative efforts.


----------



## boi (Dec 3, 2002)

i agree with mr_mac_x about the iWeb deal. i, meaning 'internet' would make it quite redundant.
Browse.app fits with the suite quite well.


----------



## jackdahi (Dec 4, 2002)

iPhone! IP based phone that will be followed with a hardware based counterpart. Allowing you to use a wireless network to make IP calls to anyone on the planet!


----------



## jackdahi (Dec 4, 2002)

Followed by some internet .mac service!


----------



## fryke (Dec 4, 2002)

sounds like what i'd want. will it be compatible to DECT, GSM, CDMA, WCDMA, GPRS, HSCSD and future UMTS standards? 

no, really, an AirPort-phone would be nice. with international support, please... and free calls for .mac subscribers. THEN i would have a .mac account.


----------



## Pengu (Dec 4, 2002)

OR! Maybe it'll be iMicrosoftCrazyWizardApp.exe.app - A microsoft inspired 'Wizard' that can do ANYTHING you want.

you tell it you want a browser with the speed of WinIE (although it seems to hang for a few seconds on the machines at TAFE whenever you launch it) and the rendering of... OmniWeb (i havent seen anything that looks as nice in OSX) but with the HTML checker/comforming of icab. It then says, please wait, and, being a SuperSmart(TM) Wizard, it will know EXACTLY what it is you want, and will create the code, and compile it, with all the things you wanted.

Or of course, it can make any other app you want, in the same manner. An email program other than Entourage that doesnt suck? (is it possible?)



Pengu.

[Note. this is a parody. DUH]


----------



## greenmonkey32 (Dec 4, 2002)

GO iMicrosoftCrazyWizardAPP.exe.app


----------



## satanicpoptart (Dec 4, 2002)

i think rather then use the chimera core engines for rendering, apple should do a cross company effort with microsoft to create an ultimate app.  apple did it with aol for ichat, and with allitle more time ichat will DEFINATLY become  the best conversation peice for any platform.  with apple coaco programers, ie could be turned into a grand and ungodly web browser.  

the hole chimera thing isnt going to  happen because even though everybody thinks that apple wants to kill ties with m$, they cant.  its just not a good move and jobs knows it.  

instead of fighting m$, why not just send mac iApp programers to the macBU at redmond?


----------



## greenmonkey32 (Dec 4, 2002)

Thid is my favorite kool-aid recipie

1 mix one pink lemonade packet with one ice blue rasberry lemode packet in pitcher


2 add i cup of suger and add water until desired strength


3 There is no step 3 


In bright light it is aqua in less light it is graphite


----------



## mfsri (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by greenmonkey32 _
> *My other personality is a millionare ceo
> (who is not bill gates)*



Thats becasue Bill Gates is a Billionare...


----------



## toast (Dec 5, 2002)

The WYSIWYG HTML editor is a real good idea. I hope it'll be that !


----------



## fryke (Dec 5, 2002)

I still hope Apple brings something like eWorld back. I know, it's been a long, long time, but a specialized client software connecting Mac users all over the world... Yes, there are forums like this one, but eWorld had quite a different charm (and other features).


----------



## cfleck (Dec 5, 2002)

i'm wondering how/why AppleWatcher is so convinced that iWeb will be next.  it sounds like he/she has heard this rumor somewhere.

"spill the beans on the table, i always say"

ooh, as an added bonus, can anyone name the song that line is from?


----------



## AppleWatcher (Dec 5, 2002)

hahaha... we'll seee... 

AW


----------



## toast (Dec 5, 2002)

What about *iPeer2Peer*, an iApp (which beautiful brushed metal interface) to connect to friendly anonymous servers and to share your backup files ?

LOOOOOOL


----------



## greenmonkey32 (Dec 5, 2002)

iDecrypt the companion app to DVD player and iDvd2


----------



## georgelien (Dec 6, 2002)

iTalk and iWrite are the ones I'm waiting for.
iTalk is a voice recognition app.
iWrite is a hand recognition app.


----------



## boi (Dec 6, 2002)

iDirectConnect.


----------



## greenmonkey32 (Dec 7, 2002)

How about iMulate a combination nes,snes,genesis,and gameboy/gba
emulator

And iRom the rom finder


----------



## freeyourboxers (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm expecting iSee: iChat with video conferencing.


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 15, 2002)

> iWrite is a hand recognition app.



Thats already built into 10.2, all you need is a graphics tablet, works nicely too!


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by georgelien _
> *iTalk and iWrite are the ones I'm waiting for.
> iTalk is a voice recognition app.
> iWrite is a hand recognition app. *



'iTalk' is called 'Speech Recognition', and is built into OS 9 and later (I hope it is part of OS X, I haven't managed to test it yet). 'iWrite' is called 'Ink', and is part of OS 10.2 'Jaguar'.


----------



## cloudsuper (Dec 21, 2002)

iPorn.  Anyone here use Webgrazer? I know I do ^.~


----------



## buggerit (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mfsri _
> *Thats becasue Bill Gates is a Billionare...  *



Hmm.. i think you'll find he's a Gazillionaire

 

i'm hanging out for iAppleIIe 
It converts your 22" Cinema display into a 14" green screen IIe running Lode Runner.

Oh the days..


----------

